# Michigan ORV helmet law change for Ice Fishing



## wgorby (Jan 17, 2012)

I found out about this by accident yesterday, thought I would pass the info on. Michigan House Bill 5662 which goes into effect Sept 18, 2018 now states/reads:

http://www.legislature.mi.gov/documents/2017-2018/publicact/pdf/2018-PA-0206.pdf

_An individual who is operating or is a passenger on an ORV shall wear a crash helmet and protective eyewear that are approved by the United States Department of Transportation. This subsection does *not apply* to any of the following:

(d)*An ORV operated for the purpose of towing a fishing shanty or supply shed over the frozen surface of public waters at the minimum speed required to maintain controlled forward movement of the vehicle or while traveling to and from a fishing shanty at a speed of not greater than 10 miles per hour*. An owner of private property is not liable for personal injuries, including death, to an individual who operates an ORV as described in this subdivision without wearing a helmet while traveling on the owner’s property.
_
A ORV is defined per the MI ORV handbook as:

_Michigan law defines an ORV as any motor vehicle that can be 
operated cross-country (without benefit of a road or trail) over land, 
snow, and other natural terrain. This includes multi-track or multiwheel 
vehicles; all-terrain vehicles (ATVs); motorcycles or related 
multi-wheel vehicles; amphibious machines (water-to-land and 
back); hovercrafts; and other vehicles that use mechanical power, 
including 2- or 4-wheel-drive vehicles that are highway registered 
but operated off highways or off roads.

The following are *not* considered ORVs by Michigan law: registered 
snowmobiles; farm, construction, or logging vehicles when being 
used in usual work practices; and military, fire, emergency, and law 
enforcement vehicles._

You will still need to wear a helmet if using a Snowmobile to tow a shanty or ride to and from a shanty no matter the speed.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

That’s good news.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

So what happens if you have taken a shanty out on the ice with an ORV and are now returning. Can the CO give you a ticket after you have taken out the shanty?


----------



## ltcnav (Oct 10, 2010)

wgorby said:


> *to and from a fishing shanty at a speed of not greater than 10 miles per hour*.





petronius said:


> So what happens if you have taken a shanty out on the ice with an ORV and are now returning. Can the CO give you a ticket after you have taken out the shanty?


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

So if you run your truck down a state land 2 track everybody must be wearing a helmet?


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

Chessieman said:


> So if you run your truck down a state land 2 track everybody must be wearing a helmet?


No! Helmets are not even required for my UTV, because it has an approved roll bar and seat belts.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Who the hell goes less that 10mph!?! I got fish to catch!! lol


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

jiggin is livin said:


> Who the hell goes less that 10mph!?! I got fish to catch!! lol


Ain’t that the truth, I like to blast when conditions allow it lol! (45mph)


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

Our laws are ridiculously inconsistent. You can go up I-75 at 80MPH on your harley without a helmet and the trooper will wave to you, but go 15 MPH on your quad without a helmet and you're in trouble mister!


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

I wear my helmet to stay warm!


----------



## Dom (Sep 19, 2002)

All this helmet law BS is just that, BS. No common sense. There should be no helmet law at all for 18yo and up, leave it up to the individual, if he feels like a helmet, have at it, if not, than no need to force someone to wear them with a law that does not pass the common sense test. Like said, run 80+ on I75 without a helmet, but 20mph on a trail requires mandatory helmet.


----------



## bradleyj313 (Feb 5, 2018)

Petronius said:


> So what happens if you have taken a shanty out on the ice with an ORV and are now returning. Can the CO give you a ticket after you have taken out the shanty?


_*"or while traveling to and from a fishing shanty"*_


----------



## willy05 (Nov 19, 2005)

Guy on the Harley most likely has insurance do you.


----------



## Dkarston (Dec 30, 2012)

If you go in the drink would you enjoy having a fish tank on your head?


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Just wear a helmet but don’t strap it. Keeps you warm and legal and it will come off if you happen to go for a swim


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Jimbo 09 said:


> Just wear a helmet but don’t strap it. Keeps you warm and legal and it will come off if you happen to go for a swim


That is all I do. Believe me, they still stay on if you go for a tumble too. Lol

Biggest reason I don't strap it though is so I can pick up my helmet and sip my beer while waiting on every one though. At least it was, now I have a modular.


----------



## Retrobird (Jan 9, 2019)

RichP said:


> Our laws are ridiculously inconsistent. You can go up I-75 at 80MPH on your harley without a helmet and the trooper will wave to you, but go 15 MPH on your quad without a helmet and you're in trouble mister!


My thoughts as well, a head scratcher....


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Nobody said the powers that be were very smart .


----------



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)

A lot of us (self included) have never worn them around here. Never heard of anyone getting a ticket for it either. Maybe our local CO's have better things to do than ride around checking for helmets.


----------



## Dkarston (Dec 30, 2012)

wyandot said:


> A lot of us (self included) have never worn them around here. Never heard of anyone getting a ticket for it either. Maybe our local CO's have better things to do than ride around checking for helmets.


I got a ticket in kalkaska. Since then i have decided to take my fishing trips elsewhere.


----------



## marakey14 (Jan 6, 2014)

Dkarston said:


> I got a ticket in kalkaska. Since then i have decided to take my fishing trips elsewhere.


Make sure you wear them on higgins and houghton lakes, the DNR is all over both those lakes and they are ticket happy


----------

